# defaultuser0 help



## officialrich (Jul 29, 2015)

today I used the media creation tool to upgrade from windows 7 to 10. I selected the option not to keep anything from my current setup. everything g seemed to go fine until i finally got to the screen to log in to a windows accout. that's where I was only given the option to log in to administrator, which inevitably locks me out of anything forcing me to reboot. and this mysterious defaultuser0. I have no idea what the password is to the defaultuser0. I tried logging in using my @outlook.com account but it tells me the password is incorrect when it is definitely the right password. I tried adding a new user from the command promt using net user username password /add. it said it was successful but it still won't give me an option to log i to the account.. I'm at a loss here. I've tried everything in the net user command. nothing seems to work. defaultuser0 isn't even listed when I try the net user command by it's self. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

